# Review: HID Unlimited Orlando, Florida



## love car audio (Dec 14, 2008)

I will get photos when I get back to Orlando but you all will probably be horrified. The experience was horrible and half assed to say the least. 

Gave me a tiny part of what was supposed to be an amp rack. Amps are scratched to all hell because they were never secured. 

Pre-fabbed box over a year later because the box he promised has still yet to be built. He took dimensions several times so it's not because of that. HE (Owner) wanted me to leave my vehicle there. One of the employees had his car broken into and almost everything stolen, so that was not going to happen. 

Scratched the entire back area up sliding in wood that didn't fit. Oil prints on the interior. Cracked my passenger front door panel and refused to pay for it because his employee was a contractor. 

Sold me a Kinetik battery that was DOA. I gave it back to him to replace which he never did. Mind you I am still out the 300.00 for the battery. 

Would not call me back or respond over dead Memphis M5's that he sold me. Took over 7 months but Memphis finally called and are going to do a RMA on them. Very nice of them. 

HID's are installed but wiring was never secured. Flicker quite a bit and well that is because of my truck I was told by them. 

Just wait until you see the photos and install. And again they can blame me for this or that but I have about 15 texts on my iPhone where I can show I tried to get my box done and completed over a period of a year. Also the warranty on my subs so that route won't work. 

Lesson learned. DO NOT learn the hard way and end up with taken equipment and damaged vehicle.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we would need some photos and then i can pin this thread


----------



## love car audio (Dec 14, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> we would need some photos and then i can pin this thread


That will be happening. Out of town on business but I will get it. It's embarrassing.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

I hate to hear stories like this. Sorry about your nightmare experience. Everyone's been there at one time or another. Looks like this HID place just opened. Do you know Russ over at Octave in Orlando? He has posted his work on here and I've seen it in person at events and can tell you he is no hack. He does beautiful work and I would highly recommend checking him out since you're in Orlando.


----------



## love car audio (Dec 14, 2008)

rockin said:


> I hate to hear stories like this. Sorry about your nightmare experience. Everyone's been there at one time or another. Looks like this HID place just opened. Do you know Russ over at Octave in Orlando? He has posted his work on here and I've seen it in person at events and can tell you he is no hack. He does beautiful work and I would highly recommend checking him out since you're in Orlando.


Hey, thanks for writing. And I agree it sucks and yes we have all been there. Whether it be a pro installer/shop OR a friend. The issue here is, I don't like shops. Mainly the cost involved and time. I like things done quickly and nicely - waiting days for a spot to open up is just not my thing. 4 out of 6 cars that I have owned were done by friends. One by a shop but the installer was a friend of mine after that. He also did my work after the fact on two cars and was awesome and did not have to charge outrageous prices. 

Had better luck with people I knew in the Car Audio world that wanted to get a few extra bucks and also use my truck to build out boxes etc... Thats a route I plan to stay on vs. these shops that destroy stuff and don't man up and pay for the problems.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Let's start with some tough love. You sound pretty young. I think "not liking shops" might be more of not liking their price. I'm sure you can get exactly what you want done immediately, I'm also sure it's going to cost you a $ bundle because I understand how things work from both ends of the transaction. I'm going to show you a triangle that is applicable to anything you want done in life, not just car audio. Hopefully this will help align your expectations and generally make it easier to anticipate what you can expect as you go forward with all the projects in your life. I too wanted everything done, right now, exactly the way I want it, and for peanuts when I was younger. I spent a lot of time and wasted more $$ than I care to admit trying to find shortcuts to quality. In the end this triangle always proves to be true. Every project can be summed up in a triangle. Its legs or points are "GOOD" "FAST" and "CHEAP" and you get to pick any 2. Hope this helps and didn't sound too condescending.


----------



## love car audio (Dec 14, 2008)

You know what they say about assumptions right? ASS.......sumptions I'm
Young at 36 and the reason I hate shops is because of the time frame and cost as I said. So don't be a dick and assume why I do something.

And if I have had good installers who were good at their craft that didn't rape me like a shop then why can't it happen again? Just because they have audio in their name and they have a store front makes them omni potent? Oh wait is young guys wouldn't know what that means. 

Fact is most shops wont look at you unless spending a ass load buying their wires, getting glass work etc... So inflating the price now makes it worth their while. Economics.

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking back thru this guys past threads is enlightening, i would love it if someone could contact the shop and lets hear their side. I bet there is a really good other side to this story.


----------



## love car audio (Dec 14, 2008)

Yup and look up the BBB as well. And other yelp posts and reviews. They have shafted many.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

love car audio said:


> Yup and look up the BBB as well. And other yelp posts and reviews. They have shafted many.


they have great reviews on yelp...


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

love car audio said:


> You know what they say about assumptions right? ASS.......sumptions
> 
> So don't be a dick
> 
> ...


I don't know why that can't happen again. I'm amazed there isn't a line of people outside your door just waiting to help you. Never heard the work a skilled tradesperson performing for a price described as "rape" particularly when the buyer can't do the same thing at any price or with an unlimited amount of time invested. Good luck.


----------



## love car audio (Dec 14, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> they have great reviews on yelp...


May want to check the BBB and also hidden reviews on yelp. They never show bad reviews. Go there and try them out and see for your self. Lol


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm just curious, how much did you spend on the total install?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

love car audio said:


> May want to check the BBB and also hidden reviews on yelp. They never show bad reviews. Go there and try them out and see for your self. Lol


i wouldnt go to an hid place in the first place...


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I have never heard of this HID place before.... but I can vouch for Russ @ Octave. He is the real deal. Honest. Knowledgeable. Talented.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i agree with going to russ. all of his installs look nothing short of amazing


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

have you gotten a chance to throw up some pics?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

There are actually several shops in town off the top of my head, #Octave -Russ, good guy knows what he is doing,#Audio Excellence, three locations, if you come and see me personally at west side local(ask for jp) i will make sure you are taken care of. #Ultimate Auto,good guys, good work, check out Subterfuse's audi, #Creative Tuning out in Clermont, Omar-owner,good guy,#Speedway auto, good guys. There are several other that i can't think of right away.


----------



## Nicks84 (Jun 30, 2010)

This ALMOST sounds as bad as a place in Orlando called "First Audio". I f***ed up and made the mistake of picking them over someone else that I knew would of also done a great job. Why ? I seen lots of pics of his work, and was definitely to my likings, AND, they were cheaper than the other guy (not that money was really an issue at the time, but why waste needless money). The arrangement was that the guy that owned the facility was going to do my car for me. He seemed to have a nice track record and know what he was talking about. Well it turns out, that is not what happened. I guess he needed to go out of town so he handed the job down to one of his workers. OMG. . .just speechless.

Never in my life have I seen so many things wrong, electrically. Ended up ruining my equipment. There go a nice pair of Q-series, (the good ones), a Memphis 16-MC3004, and my DEH-p960. Also ended up taking out my silk tweetes to my Diamond Hex. 

All of this happened within a close time frame. I should of known better . . . but they took every possible precaution needed to take my money, after which point, it was already too late. I got got. Bottom line, I really should of sued them. I should certainly make my own thread. Maybe sometime. I do have pics of the havoc. Perhaps I can prevent someone else from this abomination of a car wanne-be audio shop. They will forever be known to me as First (and last) Time Audio.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I have lived in Orlando for 14 years and never even heard of these places. Where you guys finding them? ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

Still no actual proof of anything shocking....


----------

